

Ask HN: What level of traffic do you need for ad sales? - Readmore

Anyone have any insight into the level of traffic your site needs before you can make decent money on advertising?<p>If you had a vertically focused site, say on video games http://www.quicksavegames.com, how many thousand visitors a month do you need to make $5000 on advertising? Is it 10k, 50k, 100k?
======
noodle
depends on your definition of "decent money", as well as a lot of other
factors.

the short answer, though, is however much traffic it takes for you to convince
someone to pay you what you want.

~~~
Readmore
Yeah I understand that. What I'm asking is if anyone has any experience with
ad sales and could share their insight into it.

~~~
noodle
you'll very likely be able to find success at $1 CPM or an equivalent.
depending on the site, you could bump that up pretty far, but its a good
starting point to test the waters.

